# Eibach-Bilstein B12



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone interested? The price seems pretty nice for the whole kit.

http://www.tunershop.com/Eibach_Suspension_B12_Pro_Kit_AUDI_A3_Limousine_(8VS)_20_10mm_(Audi)_x200_220_223x_p1067963_h3_m112719.html


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

B12s are not height adjustable, but should be a good match for a smooth ride.

I am not sure if these are for EU spec cars only.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> B12s are not height adjustable, but should be a good match for a smooth ride.
> 
> I am not sure if these are for EU spec cars only.



They were designed for EU S3 sedan. I don't see why they wouldn't work for our cars though.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Based on the pictures found online, the rear shock has the same part number as what's listed in the Bilstein US website. I could also assume it is the same for the front. Given that the shocks are the same, I don't see why this wouldn't work on our cars.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Based on the pictures found online, the rear shock has the same part number as what's listed in the Bilstein US website. I could also assume it is the same for the front. Given that the shocks are the same, I don't see why this wouldn't work on our cars.


So are you saying that this set is basically the Bilstein B8 dampers plus Eibach springs? If so, this is a great price; you are essentially getting the springs for free.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

A3_yuppie said:


> So are you saying that this set is basically the Bilstein B8 dampers plus Eibach springs? If so, this is a great price; you are essentially getting the springs for free.


It probably is based on the part number of the rear shocks (same as Biltein B8 rear shocks, from pictures) and with the assumption that the front shocks have the same part number as the B8 listed on the Bilstein website.

Mind you, I doubt we will get warranty for it though as these were meant for Euro cars. I have talked to Eibach before and they do not entertain the warranty when used in cars that they have not tested (US-spec cars).


The following page is from a Japanese garage where they installed the B12 kit on a A3 sedan 1.8T quattro.

http://blog.ishikawa-engineering.com/archives/50906747.html

As shown in the picture, the part number of the rear shock is the same as the B8 listed in the Bilstein website.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Wow!theyre linear springs too! So when will you slap in these babies and report back to us? :laugh:


This set is for the 1.8T quattro, which Eibach does not recommend for our car (either the 2.0T quattro or S3) given the axle weight limits of our cars.

The S3 set has the same shocks but different springs. The front springs are progressive and the rear springs are linear.


In summary:

1.8T quattro Eibach Prokit: Linear springs both front and rear

S3 Eibach Prokit: Progressive front and linear rear


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Will the drop be the same? Site says 20 mm front and 10 mm rear
> That means a headlight reaimming will be needed


The site is mistaken. I checked the Eibach catalogue, the kit lowers the car 10 mm both front and rear. That said, this is for the EU spec car. Given that the US spec cars are heavier, the drop is probably a bit higher. However, the A3 2.0T quattro is 100 lbs. lighter than the S3, so the quoted drop might be accurate for the A3 2.0T quattro.

This is an S3 with the Eibach prokit springs (picture from the same Japanese garage). It is a very mild drop.


----------

